# Wie bekommt man solche Grafiken hin?



## ricounltd (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss für ein RPG einige Tilesets erstellen und wollte euch nun mal fragen, wie man solche Grafiken wie auf dem Screen hinbekommt?







 (Rune Factory)





 (Rune Factory)

Ich mein die sehen ja schon besser aus, als hier:





 (Harvest Moon)

Weiss jemand wie das funktioniert oder gibt es da vielleicht kleine Tipps und Tricks, damit ich sowas besser mit Photoshop umsetzen kann?

Danke schonmal im voraus für eure hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. November 2011)

Hallo VanLexus,
meinst du wie du zwei Screenshots auf eine Seite bekommst oder was musst du machen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ricounltd (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
nein das meine ich nicht.

Ich würde gern wissen wie man solche 2D Texturen "realistischer" wirken lassen kann. Bei dem letzten Screen (Harvest Moon) sieht es nach "Pixel-Art" aus, aber auf den 2 Bilder davor (Rune Factory), wirkt das ganze schon plastischer - quasi man bekommt ein kleines 3D Feeling... oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag.


----------



## CPoly (7. November 2011)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Rune Factory tiles aus einer 3d Szene gerendert wurden.
Hier mal der erste Google Treffer zu Blender http://clintbellanger.net/rpg/tutorials/isometric_tiles/


----------



## ricounltd (7. November 2011)

@CPoly: Also ich weiss ja nicht... ich kenn mich mit 3D überhaupt nicht aus. Ich möchte doch einfach nur bessere und ansprechendere 2D-Grafiken... ebenso realistisch wie vom Spiel "Commandos", also ich mein jetzt nicht die Perspektive, sondern die farbliche Gestaltung.


----------



## CPoly (7. November 2011)

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man solche Details Pixel für Pixel malt. Bei Harvest Moon hingegen sieht es aus jeden Fall so aus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
warum nimmst du nicht einfach Stift/Pinsel und Papier und digitalisierst das Ganze danach und rechnest die Auflösung runter. Anders haben die das sicher auch nicht gemacht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ricounltd (7. November 2011)

Danke erstmal an alle für die Antworten.

Jetzt hab ich einen Screen gefunden:





Das Bild sieht jetzt zwar nicht soo realistisch aus, hat aber dennoch eine faszinierende Wirkung im Gegensatz zu den anderen RPG's... und ich meine, dass diese Grafiken nicht mit einem 3D Programm gemacht wurden, sondern mit Pixeln gezeichnet sind  Also ich finde es sind sehr weiche Grafiken, die Farben sind viel lebendiger usw.

...doch wie bekomm ich sowas auf einfachsten Wege hin? Gibts irgendwo Tutorials zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. November 2011)

Hi,
schonmal nach Pixelart gesucht?
http://www.webmasterpro.de/design/article/photoshop-isometrische-pixel-art.html
http://www.pixey.de/2007/06/04/12-pixelart-tutorials/

Viele Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (18. November 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier auch als Inspirationsquelle? => http://www.habbo.de/

Dort sind die Pixel nämlich sehr deutlich zu erkennen, wohingegen deine Vorlage eher nach weichgezeichnetem Pixelart aussieht.

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## chmee (21. November 2011)

@get3k Pixelart lebt nunmal von zwei Dingen: Einer kreativen Hand und der Umsetzung. Es bleibt Dir nix anderes übrig, als einfach anzufangen, denn: Ob nun Blender-vorgerendert oder handgemalt, die Sachen müssen entworfen/umgesetzt werden. Da gibt es keinen Killertip.

mfg chmee


----------

